# Butter in an ice-cream mixer?



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

Good grief. . .electric butter churns are *expensive*. Anybody tried churning butter in an ice-cream mixer? 

We've been using a blender, but I have *gallons* of cream to deal with. . .


----------



## Mockie (May 24, 2009)

This is a FABULOUS idea. I think I am going to try this out! I just bought an ice cream maker and the paddle looks like the Daizy Butter churn paddles!


----------



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

Well lemme know how it works. . .I haven't tried it yet!


----------



## Mockie (May 24, 2009)

I have asked for a delivery of cream tonight.  Just for this purpose. I will let you know tomorrow


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Whoda thunk it? What a great idea. It makes such logical sense, why didn't it ever pop into my head...


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Good ole American ingenuity at work! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

don't you need to be able to see when the butter starts to make?


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Mine is a 1960s crank ice cream maker... instead of wood the bucket is some sort of "fiberized plastic" and the lid is.. clear plastic. I think it would work just fine with the caveat that the cylinder is long and thin (to provide for maximum cooling during the ice cream making. Kinda long and narrow for getting butter out. So there might be more waste than with a proper churn.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

It sounds like a fabulous idea! I wonder if the ice cream maker will turn off when the butter's done like it does with the ice cream? 

Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

i just saw on motherearth news.com someone making butter in a food processor (the same one i have!) I thought it would be too traumatic but i guess it works. I have to find out where i can get whole milk and cream...


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I make butter in my kitchenaid weekly. I have two churns buy kitchenaid is easier to clean for me. I will try the ice cream machine next week. Thanks for the idea. Vickie


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmm...this is a great idea. Love it! I am going to try it too. But I doubt if it would turn off like it does for ice cream...too much liquid in it still. At least w/ my butter there is.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I always used a blender. Works in no time!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

how funny just thought about this earlier when I decided I wanted to make some butter now my arms hurt.


----------



## Mockie (May 24, 2009)

I haven't actually gotten around to it (didn't get enough cream so I wound up doing it in the mini food processor) so I would be pleased to hear anyone else's results


----------



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

So... has anyone tried this method? Please do post your results. My ice cream maker is standing by just in case! 

I have tried the canning jar, food processor and stand mixer methods. Of the three, I get the most consistent results from the simple glass jar! The stand mixer is too aggressive and the butter stays in tiny bits, the processor works great just a little messy.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I haven't officially tried it, but one time I did end up with chocolate chip mint flavored butter. There's just something wrong with chewing your 'ice cream' that much!


----------



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

Okay, that does it, the suspense is killing me! I have raw cream warming on the counter and I'm going to give the ice cream maker method a whirl today myself. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

And the verdict is... not for me. Two hours later and there is very little butter but lots of heat and powdery plastic residue on the canister and in the cream. Couldn't even finish it in a jar, had to throw the whole lot out due to the plastic. Oh well, now I know! 

If anyone feels so inclined to try if for themselves, go for it, maybe it will turn out differently for you.


----------



## BeeDaisyRabbit (Jun 12, 2009)

So funny that this was posted. My husband and I had this conversation last week. He said that the speed would be too slow due to the revolution of the handle to the beaters...he's an engineer. However, he said that inserting the paddle into the chuck of a power drill would probably do the job. We've not tried it as our girl is dry now. Would some brave soul out there attempt this?


----------

